# Is my centipede molting or dying?



## Cell (Jul 23, 2017)

I got this wild centipede last night after I heard that it bit my brother. I think it was hurt by my family due to panic. I decided to take care of it. Last night it was still active. I think it's a Scolopendra subspinipes judging from its appearance and nativity. Now it's just laying on the surface and it would sometimes move it's arms or pulsate if I knock on the table where its container is placed. But sometimes it would also pulsate by itself. Being a wild caught, I'm not sure if it has eaten but I tried giving it raw pork meat earlier this morning (now it's 4 PM here), but it only tried to eat it for a few seconds (I don't have crickets for it yet). Its first 2 body segments are also very soft compared to the others (the one near its head). Is it dying or molting?

I started a different post earlier today about how inactive my new centipede has been.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 23, 2017)

Cell said:


> I got this wild centipede last night after I heard that it bit my brother. I think it was hurt by my family due to panic. I decided to take care of it. Last night it was still active. I think it's a Scolopendra subspinipes judging from its appearance and nativity. Now it's just laying on the surface and it would sometimes move it's arms or pulsate if I knock on the table where its container is placed. But sometimes it would also pulsate by itself. Being a wild caught, I'm not sure if it has eaten but I tried giving it raw pork meat earlier this morning (now it's 4 PM here), but it only tried to eat it for a few seconds (I don't have crickets for it yet). Its first 2 body segments are also very soft compared to the others (the one near its head). Is it dying or molting?
> 
> I started a different post earlier today about how inactive my new centipede has been.


If it tried to eat it isn't in premoult. Pedes hide away for few weeks before moulting.

Pics would help a great deal though.


----------



## Cell (Jul 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> If it tried to eat it isn't in premoult. Pedes hide away for few weeks before moulting.
> 
> Pics would help a great deal though.


Yes, it tried to the meat I gave it. This one hasn't tried hiding yet. It's probably because I used potting soil (one from a pot in our garden). I've heard that potting soil is too hard for arthropods to dig in.
Anyway, here are a couple of pictures.

Picture 1

Picture 2

I just got this pede last night and I'm not prepared for it yet. I've never taken care of a centipede before ever. So I took the opportunity to take care of it last night before my family kills it. I'm still learning how to take care of centipedes, and I hope this lives for a couple of years. I'm planning to buy coco peat for it.

Also, can you confirm if it's a Scolopendra subspinipes? It has yellow legs and brownish body, also S. subspinipes is native here in my country I think. Thanks. Hoping to hear back from you soon.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jul 23, 2017)

The photos leave me without a shred of doubt that it is a Scolopendra morsitans. Anyway, I suggest you use a more "natural" substrate, in case there are pesticides in the potting mix. In addition, I also suggest you add more substrate, as pedes do burrow on occasion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cell (Jul 23, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> The photos leave me without a shred of doubt that it is a Scolopendra morsitans. Anyway, I suggest you use a more "natural" substrate, in case there are pesticides in the potting mix. In addition, I also suggest you add more substrate, as pedes do burrow on occasion.


Now that you've mentioned it. It does look like more a Scolopendra morsitans than subspinipes. Thank you for confirmation. I'll get a coco peat as soon as I can. But back to the main question, what is going on with my pede? Should I be worried?


----------



## Cell (Jul 23, 2017)

Update about Baal: he's even weaker I think. I decided to get him out off the pot soil so I put him in a plastic container temporarily until I buy coco peats tomorrow. I've read somewhere that pot soil isn't usually nice. I hope he survives. Look at his movements. He moves only a little and when I make knock noises. He's probably sick. Is there anything I can do to make his situation better? I also gave him raw meat for overnight but he still hasn't touched it. His legs are looking stiff now...


----------



## basin79 (Jul 23, 2017)

Needs deeper substrate and a larger enclosure. Pedes are extremely active.


----------



## Cell (Jul 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Needs deeper substrate and a larger enclosure. Pedes are extremely active.


Do you think that is the cause of this problem? So I just need a larger enclosure and deeper substrate?


----------



## basin79 (Jul 23, 2017)

Cell said:


> Do you think that is the cause of this problem? So I just need a larger enclosure and deeper substrate?[/QUOTE


Substrate needs to be damp for pedes as they desiccate very, very quickly.

See if you can carefully (with tongs) place the water dish at the pedes mouth so it can drink.


----------



## Cell (Jul 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Substrate needs to be damp for pedes as they desiccate very, very quickly.
> 
> See if you can carefully (with tongs) place the water dish at the pedes mouth so it can drink.


Okay, I just did. But I don't think it's drinking. And it's even weaker now. Knocking on the table doesn't make him move that much anymore so I have to lightly poke him with something to see if he's still alive. He barely moves. If he manages to survive by tomorrow, I'll buy coco peat asap, but I can not guarantee a larger enclosure for now.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 23, 2017)

Cell said:


> Okay, I just did. But I don't think it's drinking. And it's even weaker now. Knocking on the table doesn't make him move that much anymore so I have to lightly poke him with something to see if he's still alive. He barely moves. If he manages to survive by tomorrow, I'll buy coco peat asap, but I can not guarantee a larger enclosure for now.


If it's dehydrated try pouring some water into one of the corners of the substrate. Also STOP poking it. That will annoy it greatly if it's soon to shed.


----------



## Cell (Jul 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> If it's dehydrated try pouring some water into one of the corners of the substrate. Also STOP poking it. That will annoy it greatly if it's soon to shed.


I already tried pouring water but it didn't seem to be the solution, so dehydration isn't the problem here. It barely even moves now. I have to lightly tap the enclosure to the table to check if it can still move. Also, I have removed him from the pot soil because I've heard that pot soil can have some chemicals in it. The temporary enclosure doesn't have a substrate.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 23, 2017)

If it was moving around alright before your family hurt it then I'm afraid they basically killed it. If your brother found it already inactive then it could have been dying anyway. A wild pede will not try and moult in the open.


----------



## Cell (Jul 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> If it was moving around alright before your family hurt it then I'm afraid they basically killed it. If your brother found it already inactive then it could have been dying anyway. A wild pede will not try and moult in the open.


When I "saved" it from my family it was still pretty active. It's just this morning after I used pot soil as substrate, I think.


----------



## Cell (Jul 23, 2017)

Quick update about Baal: simple knocks on the table makes him "pulsate" again, and I saw his head move and not just his arms. If he just survives this one night, then I might still be able to save him if I buy him a proper substate. And while I'm at it, I'll also start looking for larger enclosures here in my house. Please wish Baal luck to survive.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 23, 2017)

Please stop knocking the table just to get it to move.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cell (Jul 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Please stop knocking the table just to get it to move.


Should I just let it be and hope for the best? I'm worried about Baal.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 23, 2017)

Cell said:


> Should I just let it be and hope for the best? I'm worried about Baal.


Well yes. Anything is better than constantly knocking it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 23, 2017)

Knocking on the table will stress it out which you really do not want

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cell (Jul 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Well yes. Anything is better than constantly knocking it.


Okay then. Wish us the best of luck.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Cell (Jul 23, 2017)

Update on Baal: he survived the night I think. He can still move a bit/pulsate. I got him a bigger enclosure than the last one, and I also just got him coco peat as substrate (100% coco peat). Here's a picture of him now. He can still move, but still not enough to walk around like a normal centipede. If you know anything that can help him continue to get better, please tell me and I'll do my best. Also, thanks for the support so far!


----------



## Cell (Jul 24, 2017)

His first 3 body segments look "soaked" compared to its other body segments, and they are also soft. Is this his pre-moult or something else?

Picture

I hope he'll be alright.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 24, 2017)

It looks absolutely goosed. I very much doubt it's going to survive much longer.


----------



## Cell (Jul 24, 2017)

basin79 said:


> It looks absolutely goosed. I very much doubt it's going to survive much longer.


Oh... I guess I can't do anything more to save it.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 24, 2017)

Cell said:


> Oh... I guess I can't do anything more to save it.


It certainly doesn’t look at way. Place the whole enclosure somewhere dark and leave the pede alone. At least it won't be stressed that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cell (Jul 24, 2017)

basin79 said:


> It certainly doesn’t look at way. Place the whole enclosure somewhere dark and leave the pede alone. At least it won't be stressed that way.


Okay, I placed it somewhere. Should I put a small weak fan near the enclosure because it's currently hot here, but the substrate is pretty moist. Then I'll leave it be.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 24, 2017)

Cell said:


> Okay, I placed it somewhere. Should I put a small weak fan near the enclosure because it's currently hot here, but the substrate is pretty moist. Then I'll leave it be.


The enclosure should keep relatively cool in the dark.


----------



## Cell (Jul 24, 2017)

basin79 said:


> The enclosure should keep relatively cool in the dark.


Okay, I'll leave it be. But I'll check on him once a day and reply updates about him. Thanks for the all the help so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cell (Jul 24, 2017)

Update on Baal: it's just as I feared... Baal isn't with me anymore.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 24, 2017)

Cell said:


> Update on Baal: it's just as I feared... Baal isn't with me anymore.


Sorry for your loss dude

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jul 25, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, and Baal was such a cute name too. Ah well, there's always going to be a second chance. Next time, you will be better prepared. As a side note, if you keep a morsitans again, I suggest you keep the sub a little dryer than in your pics. I can attest to that from personal experience, having owned a healthy adult morsitans for over six years, though he too passed a couple of months ago. Better luck next time.


----------



## Curiosipede (Dec 19, 2018)

Depending on the type of soil it likely had pesticides in it. 

Also, if youre just knocking on the table and hoping for a reaction, the centipede is just getting used to the vibration and no longer reacting, not getting weaker. 

Organic potting soil is usually safe for centipedes. They have no trouble at all digging in it, but it doesnt form tunnels so you need to add different types of substrate to your mix. Clay, sand, and peat moss are all good choices.


----------



## Curiosipede (Dec 19, 2018)

Oops. Didnt see the second page. Sorry.


----------

